# Competition with 7 players



## Senseicads (Feb 20, 2017)

In need of someone's help from someone a lot smarter than me!  We are going on golf holiday in the summer and we are looking at running a bit of a Ryder cup style competition whereby the players accrue points for a win and half a point for a draw.  We originally had 8 people going and that was nice and easy.  we just picked the four balls and out of each four ball match the players also played against each member of the other team and also contributed to the four ball score.  So they had the opportunity in each match to win 3 points. Sounded fun and everyone was happy.  

Unfortunately we are down to 7 people. This kind of throws a bit of a spanner in the works. Has anyone had this scenario before and how did you manage it? We'd like to keep the teams concept if possible, but now need to think about how to manage the missing person in terms of score.  I thought about introducing a "ghost" player who would score the average score on each of the holes rounded up of the players in the team of 3? giving them an overall score for the ghost.  This might get complicated but would give a score based upon how the whole team were doing. 

Or we could simply double up the score of the person playing by themselves for the fourball, although this seems to favour the team of four, as if the individual does badly then the match is automatically lost pretty much, but then if he does well I guess the match is automatically won.  Just not sure that works out fair.  

I think the most important thing is that all the players have the opportunity to win the same number of points across the teams. We are going to be playing 6 rounds of golf(hopefully). 

Any advice you can give me with respect of this would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Slightly off topic but have you thought about advertising for somebody from here to join your trip and get it back up to 8 people? It's been done in the past and there may be someone interested.

Or if you are a tight knit group and don't want any strangers then I don't have a clue how to resolve your problem    :ears:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2017)

Why not just do it as a singles competition or how about randomly picking one of the scores from the team of 4 to make up the ghost players score.


----------



## hovis (Feb 20, 2017)

perhaps it's because i don't play many comps but why not just go and have fun and forget about the formats.


----------



## Senseicads (Feb 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Slightly off topic but have you thought about advertising for somebody from here to join your trip and get it back up to 8 people? It's been done in the past and there may be someone interested.

Or if you are a tight knit group and don't want any strangers then I don't have a clue how to resolve your problem    :ears:



Click to expand...

It's the latter to be honest, we play together all the time and going out with friends is part of the fun for us!


----------



## Senseicads (Feb 20, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Why not just do it as a singles competition or how about randomly picking one of the scores from the team of 4 to make up the ghost players score.
		
Click to expand...

Well we went on holiday with just four of us last year and did just that.  This year our playing group had expanded a bit and we wanted to try going for a ryder cup style competition with teams.  Quite excited about getting team shirts/colours etc.  so just trying a good, fair way(no pun intended) of making it work!   in terms of randomly picking that could work.  just trying to make sure it is fair is all


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ghost player just makes 18 pars?


----------



## Senseicads (Feb 20, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Ghost player just makes 18 pars?
		
Click to expand...

Do you want the ghost player to win?? none of us are good enough to make 18 pars!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

Senseicads said:



			Do you want the ghost player to win?? none of us are good enough to make 18 pars!! 

Click to expand...

Lol.

Sorry, I thought the ghost was just for people to play matchplay against, so 18 pars would be like playing a bogey comp.


----------



## Senseicads (Feb 21, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Lol.

Sorry, I thought the ghost was just for people to play matchplay against, so 18 pars would be like playing a bogey comp.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no worries!  Thinking of doing something complicated, average per hole of the three players on the three player team, applied to the ghost, and worked out against the two people playing against them.


----------

